# Cast Nets



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

After buying my 1st cast net and using it 4 times i got it snagged and ripped it up pretty good. Probably not worth the time and effort to fix it since it was only 12$, it was a 3.5 ft spread made of cheap mono. After using it I found I can only get a good spread 1 outta every 4 or 5 throws. And also Ive never got more than 1 shad at a time in it, needless to say I probably just need to practice more and locate more shad. My ? is... ive seen a cast net made what I would describe as basketball jersey like material it seemed that it would hold up better, and possibly make throwing easier. Ive been on Catfish connection and can only find mono's or nylon's. Does anyone here use one like I described? If so are they easier to throw? and if not, what kind do you use? Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

As long as the Braille lines are not broken I would repair the net, you lose the main Braille lines and it is tough to get that net back to where it was.

If the netting is torn away from the weights at the bottom just take mono and reattach it back I save all my old nets so I can patch holes up where Carp and Bass raise there dorsal fins and cut the netting like butter.

I have thrown the cheap nets for years, they will get the job done in this part of the area, but at sometime or another a tree or a large rock will attack your net and take it hostage, as you pull back you will hear that plink plink sound as they have sunk there teeth into it and refuse to let it go, and your standing on the shore or a boat with nothing but a rope in your hand.

I lose about 2 nets a season but a lot depends on the areas I throw them at, on the river trees and rocks will sneak up anytime and refuse to let you bring them back, on ponds and lakes after you have lost a couple you will learn what areas you can throw.

Let the net sink almost near the bottom, they drop about a foot a second, it takes practice to get that net to open up wide each time, I flick my wrist to get the net to open up but I've been throwing one for a lot of years, gets real tough doing it into the wind as you are forced to throw it close to the water. If someone around you is good at throwing one have them show you there technique much better to learn with on the job instruction, then develop your own way to throw it

My biggest thing is to get a net that has a long throw cord so I can let the net sink a long ways if in deep water as they will start to close up as in about 15 foot of water or more, to get them to stay open longer in deep water I line the inside of the net with duck tape which cause drag and keeps the net open longer, but generally I only have to use it during the spring when there down deep.

Most of the Shad in this area are Gizzards which feed on algae and mud so finding a muddy bottom lake or pond should yield you some good bait, another tip if throwing a net in a lake or pond frequented by fisherman anywhere the ground is worn down no grass growing is a great place to throw, because they will keep the area clean of rocks and trees to keep from getting snagged up, for me the bigger nets are much easier to throw, 5 foot is just too small but that is what the state limits us too, 6-7 footers are real good those I can throw on the river................Doc


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i tear up 5-6 nets a year to the point that i throw them away, like you said at 12 bucks its no big deal, i wish i could find them that cheap i pay $20 for mine but i throw a larger 5 ft diameter net.

ive found the larger nets throw better and easier and open for me alot better !!


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I have a net like you describe that I got in Florida 20+ years ago. I never use it because it's a smaller net. The material is tougher than mono, but it holds water in the material. That makes it heavy and harder to dry out. That material also causes more resistance in the water, so it sinks slower. I've never seen one like it again.


----------



## athensfishin' (Aug 15, 2006)

I just got one like you are describing from my uncle who snagged mine at the end of last year. They are not as good as you might think, like the poster below me they parachute out and do not sink well and unless the water is really shallow most fish avoid it and are out of the way. you do get a good spread but that doesn't do much when the fish just swim out from underneath it as it slowly falls down. I would suggest just sticking with the mono/nylons because you'll catch more bait


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

For me it all depends what I am trying to catch. If I am catching shad, suckers, skipjack, etc. (bigger baits) I will throw a 5', 3/8" mesh, mono net. It sinks faster, and they are usually cheap. If I am catching emerald shiners, creek minnows, etc. (smaller baits) I will throw a 4', 1/4" mesh nylon net. The nylon net is softer and seems to be easier on the bait. It sinks alot slower because you get a parachute effect. Its great for catching bait out of riffles on small streams and such though.

When I got my first net I just practiced out in my front yard. I would say about 95% of the time I get a good throw. I probably go through about 1 of each net, each year. I am pretty hard on them and will repair them multiple times before I retire them. Usually I will have so many holes they become worthless. I will just cut the lead line off and use them for making sinkers, cut the cord off and use it for something, and just throw the rest away.

Jake


----------



## amazing189 (May 21, 2004)

Hey All, 
I've had a 5 mono net for 20+ years my dad bought me when I lived in Miami. It's been thrown all over Florida and Ohio. I guess I've been lucky or careful (hopefully I didn't jinx myself  ). I just bought a nylon 4 footer to teach my 7 year old on. I haven't had it long enough to see how well it works. For now, I like the mono. Like Jake said, practice in the yard....
Good luck, 
Danny


----------

